# Having an odd issue....has anyone else experienced this?



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I rarely ask questions, but when i do, they are good.

So, my phone has been acting up over the past week:

!) I plug my headphones into the jack and press "play" in the music app (sense/aosp/google music/youtube/browser youtube) and the phone locks up and the camera leds flash. The song never plays, the phone just locks up. The only way to unlock the phone is to remove the headphones from the jack: This was fixed by RUU'ing back to stock, but was re-broke by flashing a new rom (either sense or AOSP)

2) i place a call, but instead of hearing a dialtone, i hear a horrific screeching sound, which gets worse as i bring the phone closer to my ear : I only had this issue when i RUU'd back to stock and was remedied by flashing custom rom (either sense or AOSP)

My replacement bolt is coming tomorrow. Has anyone ever heard of issues like this, because these are the 2 strangest issues ive heard of in my past 4 android devices.

And before you asked, ive tried all the known troubleshooting stuff, so tht is not an issue. Also, i have tested on both sense and AOSP.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Bump

10char


----------



## Robyna2010 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow... No, not on my tbolt. Did have a weird issue like that on a previous phone though. Can't remember if it was my droid, or Pre... Think it was my Pre. New replacement hardware fixed it up though..,


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, that is odd for sure!

I use my headphones all the time and never encounter lock ups.

And definitely never had the issue with the phone calls.

Hopefully you replacement treats you better.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

YankInDaSouth said:


> Wow, that is odd for sure!
> 
> I use my headphones all the time and never encounter lock ups.
> 
> ...


my replacement came yesterday and it works 100% better than the old one.


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

The screeching as you got close you your ear was probably the plate in your head and all the other issues were because you were probably using those jdkoreclipse kernels that some dude made!!! LOL Nah I'm play'n.. I had serious issues with my head phone jack and complete loss of data... It was weird.. VZ over nighted me a new one and it was all good.. Head phone jack killed all audio to the phone but only while it was in, and I use my headphones a lot, like at night or when I'm traveling I'll watch Netflix, Hulu on my phone... So yeah it was annoying. I unrooted and still had the same problems as well..


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"DroidVicious said:


> The screeching as you got close you your ear was probably the plate in your head and all the other issues were because you were probably using those jdkoreclipse kernels that some dude made!!! LOL Nah I'm play'n.. I had serious issues with my head phone jack and complete loss of data... It was weird.. VZ over nighted me a new one and it was all good.. Head phone jack killed all audio to the phone but only while it was in, and I use my headphones a lot, like at night or when I'm traveling I'll watch Netflix, Hulu on my phone... So yeah it was annoying. I unrooted and still had the same problems as well..


^this post is full of win 

Sent from Liquid Gingerbread v3.0.1 with jdkernel using RootzWiki Forums


----------

